# Were back!!!



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

We went to our first show today! Wow was it amazing!! We learned so much! The knowledge was invaluable and Titan did get a blue ribbon in his class :leap:

We had an entire day of fun-we left our ranch at 6:30 and did not drive back in until 4:30. We met some really nice people and saw some REALLY amazing goats!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations... What a beautiful Pic! Sounds like a great day!


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Congratulations! Glad ya'll had fun. How about those fat goats?!?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

oh wow--I walked and wanted to hide Titan-lol!! Nah, I am proud of him-he was a good boy. We were just lucky his class was sparse   

But hey, blue is blue--hu? 

Yup those goaties were HUGE! They were all sooo pretty!! But......I LOVE IT! I am hooked!! The judge and the show officiator were very nice and one of the things the judge mentioned in his critique of Titan was his "natural potential for muscle mass" . So, I asked them how I could capitalize on that :wink: They helped me and it made me feel great that they thought w/the right "show" diet he could be a very muscley buck! So I am going to gradually change his diet and we shall see what that and some muscle building excercise will do!


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice picture! Congrats!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh very cool! congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats...glad it went well..... :hi5: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

It's great your day went so well, and I love that picture. Good for you!

Jan


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful day! 
Love the photo!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks you guys! That show was really such a cool experience, the kids and I are looking so forward to more! I have lots to learn--off to google stuff today I can't wait :wave:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Shows really are a great way to learn things and meet other breeders. Glad you had fun and congrats on the blue!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow that's awesome congrats to you.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Right on!! Good for you!!! We have a blast at the Oregon fainting goat show!!


----------

